# PRE NATAL Omega 3 info?



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi i am starting my 1st IVF cycle this month and wanted to know if anyone is taking Omega 3 oils or evening primrose?
I found some tablets called Mum Omega in boots today and they contain the above and are fo trying to concieve and pregnancy.Just wondered if anyone is taking them or anything similar! Thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

You should avoid Evening Primrose Oil & Starflower (Borage) as these can cause uterine contractions. However, Flaxseed Oil contains Omega3 & GLA & is perfectly safe to take whilst ttc & throughout pregnancy. There is a thread with more info on either the prenatel care forum.

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

i am taking the mumomega which is excellent and has all the relavent 'oils' in even the one you get in evening primrose oil.  

11.99 in boots and wait for  it...................7.99 in superdrug as on offer at moment!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

I take the Fish Oils from www.highernature.co.uk as they are cheaper and I also take 1000mg of Flaxseed Oil too.

Good luck,

Charlie xx


----------

